# Club LOL not open after 3 days?



## Katharine2000 (Jun 29, 2013)

So Dr Shrunk came to my town 4 days ago asking me to get Club LOL built. I did everything he told me, got villagers to sign his petition, and then after I did that I went back to see him and he said they could start construction on Club LOL, he said it would take a day so check back tomorrow. So I did and it wasn't there yet, the day after that It wasn't there again. Now today it isn't open once again. What also makes it weird is there is no construction things around to indicate its being built. I dont know whether I just need to be patient, or I need to talk to Isabelle, but when I try she mentions nothing about Club LOL, it's not even in the list of community projects. So I'm just a bit confused as to why it hasn't opened.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 29, 2013)

It takes 5 days for him to open up!


----------



## Katharine2000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> It takes 5 days for him to open up!



Oh! Thank you! And thanks for the quick reply


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 29, 2013)

Ye, Olivitess said it. But sometimes it has been reported to be up to 6 or 7 days, so don't panic if it's not open after 5.


----------



## Rendra (Jun 29, 2013)

Shrunk asked if he could open the club last Saturday and it didn't open until Friday. So it took 7 days but at least I'll be able to get a song from KK Slider tonight.


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 29, 2013)

Yep same here!  The club opened for me yesterday, and 7 days had passed!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 29, 2013)

It's probably just how many days it is until the friday??
I've given in the signatures today


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 29, 2013)

Does time travel affect this count? I had to go forward a day and then I went back to the correct day.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine took like 6 days.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Does time travel affect this count? I had to go forward a day and then I went back to the correct day.



Yes.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 29, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Yes.



Plus or minus a day?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> Plus or minus a day?



Minus.


----------



## spot0127 (Jun 29, 2013)

He asked me last saturday for the signatures, and it didn't open until yesterday.


----------

